# Source for bulk moss found...



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

...and it's where else? Ebay! I picked up 2 gallons of live sphagnum, 4 square feet of pillow moss, and 14 square feet of sheet moss for $80 shipped. I've got a lot of tanks to do. Just do a search for the term 'live moss' without the '.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

*moss*

its a shame but most of the moss on ebay is taken from the wild.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

And you know this... how?

The seller I bought it from stated the moss is grown organically on her private property. Several other auctions were local to me (they just didn't have the particular type of moss I wanted), and I know the area where the people are living. There aren't any wild areas there. It's all developed.

Here's a dirty little secret: most of the moss sold to dart froggers doesn't come from the greenhouse or vivarium. I've seen lots of moss at NWFF, and if it was grown inside, I'd be surprised. Think about it. Do you really want moss that's grown in a vivarium with peoples' frogs in it? Possibly parasite infested frogs shitting on the moss you're going to put in your viv?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

*moss*

i didn't mean it as an attack on you and i did say *most* not all. its true though that alot of the stuff for sale on ebay is people who live in oregon tearing it out of the forests there. it was just a general comment not necessarily regarding your stuff. i didnt mean any offense.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Didn't take it as a personal attack, I'm just saying, don't jump to conclusions. There's plenty of posts here on Dendroboard that basically say, "I saw this really cool looking moss outside, so I took some of it. Will it grow in my viv?"


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Taking a couple square feet for personal use is alot different then ripping dozens to hundreds of square feet out of one or more areas to sell in mass to people. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If they're selling in bulk - there is almost no doubt it is all wild collected.

s


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Correct Scott. Sphagnum bogs are also dwindling quickly all across the US. It is a very specialized environment that, IOM, needs protecting. While many of us as froggers passionately protest illegal collecting of wild PDF's, purchasing live sphagnum moss, especially from someone on Ebay, is your own contribution to the habitat distruction of a very unique biotope. Rationalizing it by thinking it's only a few feet from someone selling on Ebay is not good. Not to mention their "organically grown" statement. I guess that 'hot labeling' is to make it more attractive, but the sad thing is that if they own this land their focus should be on maintaining and protecting something that is very unique rather than making a buck.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

*moss alternatives*

Hi I can't help but agree that most moss available is collected from sensitive areas and that if it continues at the current rate these natural areas will no longer be attractive to the animals that live there. I am sure that there are many attractive alternatives that we all use every day "leaves" that are renewable at little or no cost maybe a post to point out these obtion is the best way to reduce the harvesting from the wild?


Scott


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, I would have to agree, most moss is wild collected...take a look at the premium pillow moss and what it is growing on, that will give you a clue.
Live spagnum doesn't have to be destructive, I can go pick as much as I want at Mom +Dads swamp(s) and by the time I need more, guess what, there is more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

*moss*

they do grow kyoto moss in bulk in japan on sterilised soil in greenhouses but the thing is if it was "organically grown" on somebodys property its probably not because they made it grow there its just part of the natural eco-stystem so by selling it its causing harm. if anybody does want bulk moss i can strongly recommend growing kyoto moss yourself. its easy.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: moss*



Louis said:


> they do grow kyoto moss in bulk in japan on sterilised soil in greenhouses but the thing is if it was "organically grown" on somebodys property its probably not because they made it grow there its just part of the natural eco-stystem so by selling it its causing harm. if anybody does want bulk moss i can strongly recommend growing kyoto moss yourself. its easy.


Never heard of Kyoto moss. What's its scientific name?

If moss is growing in your yard or private property, it's not part of the natural ecosystem. For example, around here, moss will take over your lawn if you don't have really good drainage. My parents' yard has a thick layer of clay about 1.5' down that keeps the water trapped near the surface. My mom has to poison the moss by laying down lime every year, or else it kills the grass in huge patches. There's plenty of wooded lots that are up for sale too. When the lots are developed, most (if not all) of the plant life will be knocked down and taken away. Is it wrong to take plants from these areas, if they're just going to die anyway? I don't think so.

But I don't see how it's any different than the 'Frog Moss' I bought at NWFF, or the 'tropical moss' I bought from Black Jungle. I have a lot of space I need to cover, since I'm working on several projects at this time. I paid $15 for moss that covered 1sqf, and another $15 for moss that covered 2sqf. Here I paid a lot less.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It is likely no different than buying from Black Jungle.

But that's not what your original point was.

I know of a few places that grow their own moss. AJ Calisi I believe would be one of them.

I have moss all over my yard. I don't believe that ripping it out of my yard is any less harmful than ripping it out of a National Forest.

s


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Scott said:


> It is likely no different than buying from Black Jungle.
> 
> But that's not what your original point was.
> 
> ...


My original point was I found a place to buy moss that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Nothing more, nothing less. I posted a few weeks ago asking where to find bulk moss, and someone else said they were looking for it too, so when I found out you could buy it cheap on ebay I posted it here. As for leaving the moss in your yard...

I think you'd be in the minority, then. Poison ivy is native too. Should people let their yards be overrun with it? Also, cutting grass is almost as harmful, so shouldn't we all just let it grow to its natural height? What about digging up weeds in gardens and flower beds? Or clearing brush out to build a shed? Pruning trees is obviously bad too, since you're cutting their branches off. Why not just whack the whole thing down? Oops, can't do that either. 15 years or so ago, my parents had three gigantic maple trees in their yard, all of them over 100 feet tall. One of them was diseased at the base and starting to rot out, so they had it chopped down so it wouldn't fall on the house.

The point is, I don't think anyone (myself included) approves of ripping out wide swaths of moss from the national forests or any other public land. But if it's your own property, you can do what you want with it as long as zoning and the law allows.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That's all wonderful.

Just as I bet it was "wild collected" I'll bet further that they're not collecting from their own property.

Neither of us has proof - but I've rarely heard of folks collecting from their own property for public sale.

s


Arklier said:


> ... The point is, I don't think anyone (myself included) approves of ripping out wide swaths of moss from the national forests or any other public land. But if it's your own property, you can do what you want with it as long as zoning and the law allows.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

scott have you seen the bottom of t&c's moss. that's palmento or whatever the plant is called right. i really don't think that there are to many places that sell moss that grow thier own. maybe i'm wrong but it does take moss a while to grow so i don't think that these places grow thier own with the amount they sell in a month. 
walt


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The Palmetto is an indicator that JP the Mossman was involved.

When I bought from him it was growing on TFR chunks - a pretty good indicator it was "home grown".

So maybe that was then, wild collected now.

Thanks for the update - I haven't bought moss in years. 

s


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Scott said:


> The Palmetto is an indicator that JP the Mossman was involved.
> 
> When I bought from him it was growing on TFR chunks - a pretty good indicator it was "home grown".
> 
> ...


Scott,

Much of the pillow moss that I've purchased from T&C this year has a sort of wood-like fibrous substrate attached to it. Would that be the TFR chunks you were referring to?

Bill


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I have a shipment coming in, depending on what it is and looks like ill probably sell it real cheap. I dont personally use the stuff, but have had many requests for it. im thinking somewhere around 5-8 bucks per square foot.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It might be. The stuff I recall (and it's been 6+ years so forgive me here) was almost TFR. I suppose it could have been growing across any substance (anywhere for that matter) but I really thought this particular batch was grown on TFR.

But I've been wrong before.

s


elmoisfive said:


> Much of the pillow moss that I've purchased from T&C this year has a sort of wood-like fibrous substrate attached to it. Would that be the TFR chunks you were referring to?
> 
> Bill


----------



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

The post is like 10 years old.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

KayEhm said:


> Oh boy, I just don't think I could ever trust an unknown source like eBay sellers. Eesh. I mean, yes, eBay does help protect you if you end up getting crap products but still.. waste of time in my opinion. I buy my moss wholesale online from reputable suppliers and I always get a good bang for my buck.


Spammer...


----------

